# Need a Borg toast



## Don Roley (Jun 10, 2006)

A few months ago, I took a trip to America and spent the first few days in Las Vegas. While there I went to the Star Trek Experience. In the shop I got a freezer mug with the Klingon emblem on it and a pair of shot glasses, one with Klingon, and the other with the Borg symbol on it.

I know the toast that Klingons use- K'plaa! But what about the Borg?

Can anyone think of one for me to use?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 10, 2006)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> A few months ago, I took a trip to America and spent the first few days in Las Vegas. While there I went to the Star Trek Experience. In the shop I got a freezer mug with the Klingon emblem on it and a pair of shot glasses, one with Klingon, and the other with the Borg symbol on it.
> 
> I know the toast that Klingons use- K'plaa! But what about the Borg?
> 
> Can anyone think of one for me to use?


 
Abstinence is futile


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 10, 2006)

I'd just go with, "Drink! Resistance is Futile"​


----------



## Blindside (Jun 11, 2006)

(addressing the shotglass)
"You will be assimilated, we will add your distictiveness to our own."


----------



## Carol (Jun 11, 2006)

Resistance is Futile!  You must comply!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 11, 2006)

I believe that a Borg toast would be pointless.  A toast is usually a friendly gesture (they aren't friendly) for someone's good fortune or good health.  Seeing as they believe that they are superior to everyone else, they would never do that.  So maybe they would toast to themselves?  But that would be like toasting to yourself since they opperate as a single conciousness.  But again, believing that they are better than everyone else, they wouldn't believe that they need the luck.

Or, I'm just showing my inner geek and over thinking the whole thing.

"To the continued assimilation of the entire galaxy"


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 11, 2006)

"Toasting is irrelevant."


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 11, 2006)

*Resistance if futile*, you will be *assimilated* and toasted! 

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 11, 2006)

Try... making a bunch of quiet whispering sounds (like Picard hearing the borg in your head)... HEH. 

Or a 7 of 9 Quote: Impossible is a word humans use too frequently.


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 11, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Or a 7 of 9 Quote: Impossible is a word humans use too frequently.



Um...in the spirit of Borg perfection, that is slightly misquoted.

*points to signature and attached file*


----------



## OUMoose (Jun 11, 2006)

This drink will be assimilated.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 11, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Um...in the spirit of Borg perfection, that is slightly misquoted.
> 
> *points to signature and attached file*


So whaddya want? A medal? LOL (thanks for the correction...)


----------

